# Concession Trailer



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok, this isn't exactly a work from home business, but could certainly be a family run business. Does anyone sell food from a concession trailer at local events and if so what do you sell?


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I have done it. It all comes down to where you live and the requirements from the county and cities you will be selling in. We got out of it because we crossed county lines and had to be inspected in both. Each county wanted us to do things that contradicted what the other county wanted. It can be a good way to make money, but before you spend any find out the regs in all areas you plan on having your setup in. It can save you a lot of money in the beginning


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

I just was talking with my DW about getting a BBQ smoker the other day... I'm not seriously thinking about it so it didn't take long to be discouraged out of the idea due to the regulations and inspecitons.

DW's parents ran an ice cream shop for a while when she was about 10 or so. The most stressful times were when the inspectors came by. She also mentioned that last week (I believe) inspectors shut down 3 mobile vendors and one other eatery. This was in Columbus OH.

Unfortunately America isn't really free anymore. Government has done the opposite of the constitution and is no longer protecting the minority (the little guy simply trying to make earn a living) from the majority. We're living in a nannny state that crept in when we weren't looking (growing up in MY case... )


----------



## Kriket (Sep 30, 2009)

MrCalicoty said:


> Unfortunately America isn't really free anymore. Government has done the opposite of the constitution and is no longer protecting the minority (the little guy simply trying to make earn a living) from the majority. We're living in a nannny state that crept in when we weren't looking (growing up in MY case... )


Hum, IME placed don't get shut down unless they are totally ignoring multiple warning. On the other hand, the little guy just trying to make a living can make a lot of people very very sick, if he doesn't know what he is doing.

I agree with the "get to know your local ordinance" I know in Ohio there is an online packet you can download from the .gov site to get you started. I have only been in B&M food service, but there are similarities. 

DH and I are thinking about prepackaged goods for a few events we have in mind. There are far less (read about none) regulations when you don't actually cook anything. It's a good place for us to start!


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Kriket said:


> Hum, IME placed don't get shut down unless they are totally ignoring multiple warning. On the other hand, the little guy just trying to make a living can make a lot of people very very sick, if he doesn't know what he is doing.


I don't know if you are aware of the incident up near Toledo a couple of years ago when the Ohio Ag People "busted" a small food co-op? They went in and confiscated personal items from the family home (including computers, and a year's supply of personal family food). They held the large family hostage in their own home for something like 12 hours and traumatized the children during the process. 

Here's a few links to the story. 
http://reason.com/blog/2008/12/09/pantry-raid
http://www.morningjournal.com/articles/2009/03/24/news/mj795853.txt
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2009/10/5/789783/-Ohio-Food-Co-op-Swat-Team-Raid-Trial-This-Week
http://wholefoodusa.wordpress.com/2...food-and-health-ministry-for-hungry-families/

The issue came to light after some of their meat made it from their co-op into a liberal Ohio college. Someone at the college discovered that the meat wasn't USDA inspected and tracked the co-op down. Not that the meat was tainted or harmful IN ANY WAY... they just didn't have a retail license. Food co-ops are exempted from that sort of regulation from my understanding and anyone participating in a co-op is a member and realizes that this exemption exists.

Apparently you would rather have a nanny state protecting the majority against the minority who have no intention of harming anyone. Too much gov't control, too many rules, too many nosey people pointing fingers at honest people working very hard to eek out a living. Nazi style tactics intimidating good people... Not for me if I have anything to do about it.


----------



## Kriket (Sep 30, 2009)

MrCalicoty said:


> The issue came to light after some of their meat made it from their co-op into a liberal Ohio college. Someone at the college discovered that the meat wasn't USDA inspected and tracked the co-op down. Not that the meat was tainted or harmful IN ANY WAY... they just didn't have a retail license. Food co-ops are exempted from that sort of regulation from my understanding and anyone participating in a co-op is a member and realizes that this exemption exists.
> 
> Apparently you would rather have a nanny state protecting the majority against the minority who have no intention of harming anyone. Too much gov't control, too many rules, too many nosey people pointing fingers at honest people working very hard to eek out a living. Nazi style tactics intimidating good people... Not for me if I have anything to do about it.


See, I have also heard it was an undercover agent who posed as a customer, pestered the couple until they finally gave him some eggs, left money even though the couple told him they wern't selling, they were giving so he would leave them alone THEN 'they' busted in and tormented everyone. I have also heard it was a regular undercover officer, paid the members fees, bought the eggs, saw it was a retail store and filed the report.\
So what is the true story? 

http://www.quackwatch.org/14Legal/manna.html
This has been going on since 2007, most recently


> In February 2010, the Lorain County Court of Common Pleas dismissed the Stowers' lawsuit against the state and county. The judge ruled that the Storehouse not only sold foot retail, but marked it up to make a profit and is subject to the same regulation as any store. The judge also ordered the seized food to be returned as long as it is not sold. After the ruling, a county official said the county will take no further action unless it hears about sales continuing at the farm. The Stowers have filed a notice of appeal.


I do not want a nanny state, I would like for people to follow the rules that are established for the common benefit of everyone. There is a lot of heat and hype around this store in the food and especially the crunchier communities. I am aware there are bogus rules in the food community, like the rules on raw milk. :grumble: THAT conversation could really steam me up!


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

What I see from the court's dismissal of the case (from the link you posted above) is that they were GUILTY of markup in order to make a (an evil) PROFIT!!!! 

My Holy Scriptures tell me that "a workman is worth his wages". So... the government wants us all to work for free? Doesn't that doesn't sound like a trumped up bunch of lilly-livered elitist judical pontification? 

I'm not fooled by that...

What's the real issue here? Food Safety? Licensing? (ie: taxation) Control of possible national security risks (as defined by the Homeland Security Dept. internal memo listing Homeschoolers, Ron Paul supporters, Right Winger's, etc.).


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Kriket said:


> I do not want a nanny state, I would like for people to follow the rules that are established for the common benefit of everyone.


Perhaps this is where the rub is... Just who is deciding for us what "the rules that are established for the common benefit of everyone" are? This is dangerous thinking IME. I think that's what the government expects of us... "to follow the rules" yada yada. Government is SO big and SO out of control that the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. 

The government and court system have us whenever they decide to interpret the laws (living and breathing constitution et al.) in their favor. They also know that most of us don't have the resources to fight so we just hand over the cash or give up our liberties when contested. 

Bottom line is... minimal government, more liberty. Every time there is a new "rule" or law we LOSE some of our liberties. 

I'm sorry that I have gone off the main topic of consession trailers but this is the end of the trail so to speak as I was considering selling fresh cooked food as a way to help me make ends meet but the nanny state will likely prevent me from doing so.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

dont even get me started on the goverment they all need to be fired and start over with new people is all i have to say (and not brain washed people)

but yes you can make money with a concession trailer but with all the permits and rules and fees where you park it its getting harder and harder to make alot of money at it


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

One thing I haven't seen at fairs and such in the U.S.A are concession trailers selling Poutine. French Fries and Cheese Curds covered in Brown Gravy. YUM!


----------



## Kriket (Sep 30, 2009)

Rean, do you think Americans would go for that? What am I saying, what person doesn't like something covered in cheese and gravy?!
I do see the people who are selling Garlic grilled cheese always have a line!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I used to tell my former restaurant boss to put something like it on the menu. French fries covered in beef gravy, served with chocolate milk. Entitle it: "The PMS Special". lol


----------

